# ab toner belts??



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

bodyfat starting to come down and was think in addition to ab routine should i get one of those ab toner belts, expecting a flaming here like, but anyone rate them who has used one?


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

I've used one before, never did much for me tbh, the best results I've had on any abs training is various different crunches with a 5kg plate held behind my head and cardio 3x per week at around 30 minutes each - just my experience.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

don't bother


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

What do you want it to do - burn fat off you or cause hypertrophy in your abs? I imagine it will do neither


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

right heres the deal - i got a cheap one off ebay, an abGymnic or something it was called....it electrocuted me alright but did sod all else. but it might of been because it was cheap.

hooowever....this is a TRUE fact (do research). BRUCE LEE used electro stimulation to burn fat and keep his frame in shape...this was over 30 years ago so there must be something out there that does something!


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

they make good back support belts when you wrap them around tight lol


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

I have one of the Bodi-tek pro systems but only ever used it as an aid to rehabilitation when recovering from back problems. I wouldn't bother using it as a way of building muscle.


----------



## sawyer (Jan 18, 2009)

i use my birds one and found it quite good tbh still do ab work outs aswell


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

yea wasnt meant to replace my ab routine jus summit to add to for when im either playing on pc or ps3 really was gona spend about 80 quid on one or buy meself a hyper extension bench lol


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

I think Electro Muscle Stimulation (EMS) has a useful role as a training adjunct (I use one quite extensively for several purposes), BUT it depends on how it is incorporated into one's training program, and much more importantly is the type of electrical currents being pumped out by your machine.

Small changes in the frequency of the waveform can change the behaviour of muscle fibres from one to another. If the setting is incorrect or the machine does not support the correct pattern, then undesirable effects can occur.

Another thing to be mindful of, is the currents used for increasing protein synthesis are quite high, thus are painful, energetic and distracting. It is nothing like often portrayed in the adverts where there is a smiling lady drinking a cuppa whilst talking to friends.

J


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

I seen someone mention brucelee in this post,

i was under the impressino he used to aid his recovery and not rely upon it.

The whole fact that electrocuting yourself forces you to burn fat or up tone up (to mee seems like a load of crap) - its just a lazy way of doing it lol, plus the contractions for the abs aren't near the same as what they are when you do it your self 

Be a man, do it youreslf


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

I have a flex belt and when i have it on full blast i cant walk lol it changes the frequency throughout the 40 miunutes i have it on.

The kids think its hilarious to see my stomach jump about. I use it along side other ab work. I dont think it wuld do anything if you just use it one its own as a stand alone miracle ab worker


----------

